# Provalorsailing.com



## MauritiusDiver (Jul 30, 2008)

I saw on TravelTalkOnline that a guy name Brent is running a new charter company from Sea Cow Bay in Tortola. He only has 3 boats right now, but one of them is just what I am looking for. The guys name is Brent and the company is called Provalorsailing does anyone have any experience with this company/Brent? I have also posted this on traveltalkonline and am waiting for a reply. If anyone knows anything at all Id really appreciate the info. Thanks.


----------

